# Yeah... (iChat Rant)



## valdok (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, iChat is buggy crap.  It crashes for everyone I know, and there IS no way to edit your profile.  It's pretty pathetic, if you ask me.

So I guess what I am saying is, is Apple EVER going to complete this?  It's far from complete--direct connections don't work for pictures (jpgs, gifs), there is no file sharing, and there is no way to edit your information.  It's also a pain in the ass to have to select your buddy's screen name (if they use multiple ones) to view their profile.  It's not a thought out application, and it was extremely disappointing to me.  Anyone have the "inside scoop" on iChat?


----------



## Finch (Nov 12, 2002)

MSN... Solved my problems!


----------



## Ripcord (Nov 12, 2002)

Why not use ICQ?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 13, 2002)

I don't use iChat, it just doesn't cut it. I use adium


----------



## adambyte (Nov 13, 2002)

I don't use Adium, it just doesn't cut it. I use AIM ... 

sorry, I need something that just has all the features... file transfer, buddy icons, etc.... and then I used a little hack to get rid of the ads.... and I'm happy with my AIM


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 13, 2002)

yeah, but adium has a tabbed interface and almost complete customizability. What more can you ask for?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## adambyte (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *yeah, but adium has a tabbed interface and almost complete customizability. What more can you ask for?  *



I enjoyed the tabs.... but I'm willing to give up tabs for AIM, which retains features like file transfer, buddy icons, looking at away and idle messages without IMing, images within IM, etc... until AOL opens up their protocols to more than just AIM and iChat, other third-party IM clients are stuck at just sending and receiving text. It saddens me. Otherwise, I'd love to use Adium.

/me kicks AOL in the shin.

Open up your proprietary protocols, dang you!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 14, 2002)

if iChat had a tabbed interface and more customizability, it would rock. as it is, its just all right.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 26, 2002)

im satisfied with ichat.

When i turn on msn, after a few days i will get the service unavailable and it's a pain to trash my prefs to get the app working again.
AOL IM was actually a solid client when i started using it. It kept going when my normal AOL buddies got the goodbye. But i disliked the customability. sometimes it's just frivilous stuff they throw in.
ICQ was a joke when it came out for OS 9 and it's still a joke on OS X.
They tried to build all the stuff they had in the pc version without realizing we
can't use video chat. are they any good apps for that? of course not.
or any of the dozens of features included in the pc version. Looking on there download page is like the classified pages. 
Like i said before, i dont like customizability. I'm not a power user nor want to be.
I tried adium and a couple multi-messengers like fire but i didn't care for them.
Yahoo also does exactly what you tell it to do. work.
But ya know, file transfer is poor on most messengers.
thankfully it has worked for me. =<)
Which is unusual with all the complaints about ichat when it came out.


----------



## jeepster485 (Dec 1, 2002)

I talk to all of my friends using iChat.  I would use AIM but for some reason it eats anywhere from 40-60 percent of my processor power.  And since all of my friends use AIM or AOL, it would be kind of hard to try another service.  Even though iChat has some issues I don't particularly like, I'm at least happy that it doesn't take half my processor to run.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 1, 2002)

Make that a third person in favor of iChat.  I didn't think I'd end up using it over Adium...  but, it happened.  And yes, I love the Adium tabs, but does adium allow one to see people's away message without IMing them?  The last time I tried it, it didn't...  major minus.

And I'll have you told, back in the days when I was using Mac OS 9, one of the reasons why I wanted Mac OS X badly was to be able to use Adium.  True story.  

But, now iChat gets the job for me.  I'm not crazy for the way it handles private rooms, or the alert sounds (i prefer AIM sounds), and I can't whine about file transfer because I don't think it even worked for me in the days I had AIM, so...


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 1, 2002)

What keeps me using Adium: 

Tabbed messages
 being away and staying away when you next sign on
 being away and still chatting with people
 it's good on the eyes
 aliases
 and it's very customizable.
[/list=1]

I use AIM when I want to transfer files and I don't want to e-mail 'em.

[edited for content]


----------

